# Recessing a electrical box into wall..



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys. I have a customer that wants an electrical box recessed into the wall so that the refrigerator plug, when plugged into the plug, will not interfere with the frig sitting pretty much against the back wall...

I'm not an electrician, but I'm sure I don't have to be licensed to turn the power off and just move the box on the front of the 2x4 stud, to the back of the stud.. I believe that will do just fine. The customer doesn't care about aesthetics since the frig will be in front. 

My question(s) is... Is this safe for one and two, is this allowed by code?

If you need more info to guide me to a better answer, then just ask.. Thanks in advance..


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

bujaly said:


> Hey guys. I have a customer that wants an electrical box recessed into the wall so that the refrigerator plug, when plugged into the plug, will not interfere with the frig sitting pretty much against the back wall...
> 
> I'm not an electrician, but I'm sure I don't have to be licensed to turn the power off and just move the box on the front of the 2x4 stud, to the back of the stud.. I believe that will do just fine. The customer doesn't care about aesthetics since the frig will be in front.
> 
> ...


what you are proposing, if done wrong, is a violation of the NEC and a fire hazard...not a bull**** one either. Also, depending on your state, it could be a 4th degree felony...no kidding.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bujaly said:


> ... I'm sure I don't have to be licensed ...



What makes you so sure?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

there may be other concersn, namely ventilation for the fridge. If the fridge is too close the the back wall, it may not be able to move the air across the coils in the bottom (I'm guessing) of the unit which will decrease the efficiency of the fridge. Sure would hate to get a call "what did you do to my fridge-all of the Allen Brothers steaks have thawed and you owe my $2 grand in restitution" Even worse, "my pumpkin pie went bad b/c the fridge doesn't cool properly now that you've done what I asked-I'm calling the state's professional board to see if you are licensed to touch the electric box"

happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> Even worse, "my pumpkin pie went bad b/c the fridge doesn't cool properly.....


That would be justifiable cause for an azz-whooping. :laughing:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't they still make clock receptacles? Wouldn't that be an acceptable solution? Just throwing out my first thought.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

jproffer said:


> Don't they still make clock receptacles? Wouldn't that be an acceptable solution? Just throwing out my first thought.


Installed a few last year, so they are still around. Not a bad idea actually....


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Thought of that long ago, but didn't feel like getting slapped around....
or hit with empty pie pans!:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Come on guys..it's new millennium... a clock outlet? 





Seriously...a clock outlet?






Grab your walkers and gather 'round:

















RECESSED ELECTRICAL BOX

Some of you newbs may recognize this as "In-Box"...this is an "Indoor In Box (TM)"


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Another old man crack, and I'll change my sig line! 



:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Come on guys..it's new millennium... a clock outlet?
> Grab your walkers and gather 'round:


Kin I jus' skootch my rocky chair up closer to th' cracker barr'l 'nstead?:blink:


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tell me 'bout the oldy days afore there was 'lectricity!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Another old man crack, and I'll change my sig line!
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:



We can't have that!


I see you've also taken that sig "on the road" as well LMAO.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Alright... My questions were answered... NOT!!! Come on.. When one comes on here and is asking questions, why can't some of you answer the questions or ask me questions to get to an idea of an answer.


Celtic.. That's what I was picturing in my head when I said "I have a customer that wants an electrical box recessed into the wall" Where can I get one of these? Web only or is there a retailer? That site you linked sucks at navigation too.

Mahlere.. A 4th degree felony? How would this be a fire hazard? 

ANYONE EVER recessed an electrical box for a refrigerator?

I'm licensed in MD... At what point do I need an electrical license when I'm not working on my own home. Anyone know?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bujaly said:


> I'm licensed in MD... At what point do I need an electrical license when I'm not working on my own home. Anyone know?



Licensed to do what? Drive?

I'd suggest you contact the Maryland State Board of Master Electricians


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Licensed to do what? Drive?
> 
> I'd suggest you contact the Maryland State Board of Master Electricians


License to drive... BLAHhahahHAHAHAHA!!! Funnyhehehehehe!!:laughing:

OMG!! That was a knee slapper!!!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bujaly said:


> License to drive... BLAHhahahHAHAHAHA!!! Funnyhehehehehe!!:laughing:
> 
> OMG!! That was a knee slapper!!!


What license are you talking about?

Does MD have a "Handyman" license?


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Celtic said:


> What license are you talking about?
> 
> Does MD have a "Handyman" license?


OH!! I'm sorry. I just figured since you knew the DLLR licensing website that you probably knew about the MHIC board, which is only a click away from what you linked to.
When ANYONE does anything "permanent" to a resedential building, they have to be licensed through this board.. I have a general contractors license, but I'm not a GC, nor do I want that responsibility..
I know as a homeowner I can do a little more with my own home without being licensed, BUT, I still NEED to pull permits to perform the work.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

You're best bet is to contact either the BME or the BD in the town this job is at.

Me, I'm from Jersey and know all about pies :thumbsup:


....or wait for mdshunk to re-surface.....we have a posse forming now.


----------



## GSE (Aug 24, 2007)

jproffer said:


> Don't they still make clock receptacles? Wouldn't that be an acceptable solution? Just throwing out my first thought.


 
sure a clock recpt would move it back, but as was noted the coils have to be away from wall, he will destroy the frig moving it that close to wall, sounds like someone din't mesure, correct and built cabinets in wrong position.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Celtic said:


> You're best bet is to contact either the BME or the BD in the town this job is at.
> 
> Me, I'm from Jersey and know all about pies :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Sorry... Bout to go to bed, so little tired. What does bme and bd stand for? Also, what do you really do? If you really eat pies, you must be a "lardass"!:clap:


----------



## toddlen (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought this was a professional forum. Looks like a jack of all trades forum. I guess I'm in the wrong place.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

toddlen said:


> I thought this was a professional forum. Looks like a jack of all trades forum. I guess I'm in the wrong place.



May be.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bujaly said:


> Sorry... Bout to go to bed, so little tired. What does bme and bd stand for?


BME = Board of Master Electricians
BD = Building Department


I thought we were going to all abbreviations:


bujaly said:


> I just figured since you knew the DLLR licensing website that you probably knew about the MHIC board, which is only a click away from what you linked to.


:whistling



bujaly said:


> Also, what do you really do?


I'm an electrician in NJ...got a license...some insurance, little bonding...guess that makes me an EC :thumbsup:



bujaly said:


> If you really eat pies, you must be a "lardass"!:clap:


I do eat pies...alotta pies....and stop looking at my azz.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

toddlen said:


> I guess I'm in the wrong place.


You're right about that part.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

toddlen said:


> I thought this was a professional forum. Looks like a jack of all trades forum. I guess I'm in the wrong place.


AHHH!! Newbies and there thoughts!!! Tell us Toddlen, what do you do?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I heard he's a wood smuggler :whistling


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

toddlen said:


> I thought this was a professional forum. Looks like a jack of all trades forum. I guess I'm in the wrong place.


Well spanky.This is a contractor forum.And alot of the contractors here are general contractors.It is our job to be a bit of a "jack of all trades".
Though there are some GC's that think they know everything,but that's for another thread...:whistling


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Why would anyone want to push a fridge that tight to the wall anyway? don't they need an air space? and don't most fridges have a right angle pug anyway for just that reason?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Ya thats what I was gonna say, the frige plugs I've seen are only about an inch thick when plugged in. At a past kitchen remodel to recess a fridge more I reframed the part of the wall where the fridge was at with 1"x4" on their side instead of 2"x4" wall. And my sparky was able to put the plug on the side wall at the back corner.


Dave


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

> I have a general contractors license, but I'm not a GC


WTF?


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

toddlen said:


> I thought this was a professional forum. Looks like a jack of all trades forum. I guess I'm in the wrong place.


I love it when passive aggressive people make snide comments like this. As if anybody is going read your little tirade and suddenly feel embarrassed. :laughing:


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

JamesNLA said:


> WTF?


It's Maryland my friend. In order to do work in someone's residence, you have to have a GC license. I have a GC license, but I MYSELF do not act as one. You follow?


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

L. B. Condulet said:


> I love it when passive aggressive people make snide comments like this. As if anybody is going read your little tirade and suddenly feel embarrassed. :laughing:


MEE TWO!!!!
I was waiting for him to reply and blow him out of the water, BUT Spanky already accomplished this feat..


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

GSE said:


> sure a clock recpt would move it back, but as was noted the coils have to be away from wall, he will destroy the frig moving it that close to wall, sounds like someone din't mesure, correct and built cabinets in wrong position.


The coil is no longer on the back of most refrigerators. It's on the bottom and you can push is right up agaist the wall. Your pie will not spoil.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

robertc65 said:


> The coil is no longer on the back of most refrigerators. It's on the bottom and you can push is right up agaist the wall. Your pie will not spoil.


They still require minimum clearances for circulation.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Let's try to be a little nicer to Mitch. My income is significantly higher from tearing out the work of handymen/homeowners. I always enjoy telling my prospective client that it'll cost an extra few hundred dollars to tear out the handyman/homeowner work and bring their home into NEC compliance. Thanks to these gentlemen (and lately some ladies), I can afford some of those little extras like a home theater.

Dave


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Dave...are you implying that what Mitch proposes is a violation?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The way I read the OP Mitch was a long way off, with what he proposed.
But if you guys are saying that changing a receptacle is the pinnacle of your profession...
We had to do that for "Home Repairs" merit badge in the Scouts, and 8th grade electric shop.:blink:


----------

